# marklin control



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

I just bought this box of trains from Axel. In the bottom of the box is this Marklin central control 6029 not knowing what it was i tested the engines on dc track. Does anyone know if i could've damaged the decoders.
All engines ran good but one it seemed like a pick up problem.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't think i'll use this controler as i don't have the manuel and i'd rather get something newer. if someone is intrested let me know . i belive there was a booster in the box aswell. the decoaders are installed in the locos i bought 3 in total my be able to remove with out damage.

ps don't think i damaged them by running them on a dc track.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

does anyone have an idea if the decoders would have been damaged??


----------

